
Bryan Caplan on Learning Across Disciplines - pepys
https://medium.com/conversations-with-tyler/bryan-caplan-tyler-cowen-parenting-education-psychology-employment-579df84d4fc5
======
superbatfish
Tyler Cowen may be the best interviewer on any podcast. He digs deep into each
guest's corpus of work, and finds an interesting lens to frame their work for
the conversation. I can't recommend his podcast highly enough.

~~~
copperx
What's the name of his podcast?

~~~
dannyobrien
Conversations with Tyler

------
spking
This was dense in several places but well worth the read. Thank you for
posting.

